# Williamsburg,VA or Virginia Beach, VA Aug 15th



## tchance1980 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi,
I am looking for a property either in Williamsburg or Virginia Beach for a Fri - Monday rental. One bedroom preferred, 2 at the most. For a family of 4. We are looking to become timeshare owners ourselves so figured we'd try this out first!


----------



## tchance1980 (Jul 21, 2014)

Date is Aug 15th or Sept 12th for check in

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tye8len9 (Jul 21, 2014)

PM sent. Thanks


----------

